# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  القضية الامازيغية وإشكالية الأصل

## bodr41

محمد قاسمي  الثلاثاء 07 فبراير 2012 - 20:18 يعد الملف الأمازيغي في المغرب من أبرز الملفات الشائكة على  المستوى الفكري والخلفيات الايديولوجية التي ما فتئت تظهر رويدا رويدا وذلك  لأنه يتعلق بقضية حساسة وهي الهوية التي من أسسها الكبيرة اللغة واللسان  وتبرز حساسيته الكبيرة انطلاقا من التعاطي الحذر معه من طرف الدولة  المغربية لأنه يطرح اسئلة محرجة للنظام المغربي خارج نطاق اللغة و اللسان  الى حدود الشرعية و أسس المواطنة. ومن الموقع الطلابي يبرز هذا النقاش على السنة الداعين الى الاهتمام  بالقضية الامازيغية على المستوى الوطني و الاقليمي، وقس على ذلك جميع  تخصصات الحركة الثقافية بالمغرب، لهذه الاهمية وغيرها ارتأيت التفاعل مع  مقالات الصحافي جواد غسال من خلال زاوية القضية الأمازيغية وإشكالية الأصل. فلا يشك أحد منا أن الله تعالى جعل من آياته الباهرة، و معجزاته  القاهرة:الاختلاف في الأشكال، و الصور، و التباين في الثقافات، والفكر.  وذلك تبعا للتنوع الحاصل على مستويات عديدة، لا دخل للإنسان فيها، مما  قدرهالله تعالى بإرادته التكوينية في خلقه جميعا ، و إن مما يدخل تحت  هذاالأصل العظيم، اختلاف اللغات والألسن، وما يتبعه من اختلاف الطباع  والسلوك، يقول الله تعالى : *(* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  )* الروم 22. فالسموات و الأرض  مخلوقات الله تعالى، إذ لا دخل للإنسان فيها إلا من حيث الانتفاع : *(* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ( 168 )* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ( 169 ) )* ، أو الإفساد : *(* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ( 41 )* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  ( 42 ) ) .*  و بما أن الهوية الإنسانية  قائمة أساسا على اللسان، و اللغة، فيجدر بالمثقف المسلم أن يتنور فكره  بالأصول العامة المؤطرة لهذه القضية الشائكة، ليخرج في آخر البحث برأي سديد  قائم على الأدلة الصحيحة مأثورة كانت، أو نظرية، و خاصة ما يعرفه الرأي  العام المغربي من نقاش كبير على مستوى الحركات الاحتجاجية و بالضبط  الحركة الثقافية الامازيغية، بشتى تخصصاتها: الطلابية، و المدنية، و كذا  أنواعها الممانعة، والمحاورة. ولعل ما يبرز خطورة هذا الموضوع: ذلك الخلط المقصود في الغالب  بين الهوية اللغوية، و الأنساق الفكرية المستوردة، مثل العلمانية المحلية  التي يدافع عنها أربابها من الامازيغ باستماتة و شدة، ليا لأعناق بعض الأدلة  من حيث فهمها على وزان مغاير للواقع و الحقيقة. فالدارس إذن لهذه القضية يتوجب عليه ابتداء الانسلاخ من التحيز  الأيديولوجي المسبق، والتحلي بالموضوعية، و العلمية المقتضية لإعمال الأدلة  الصحيحة والسديدة في مواطنها الاستدلالية، و سياقاتها المناسبة،لتتضح  الصورة الطبيعية انطلاقا من جذورها المتمثلة في: مدى حقيقة أصول الامازيغ  ؟ أصول الأمازيغ:كثيرة هي الدعوات المنادية بقطعية موطن الامازيغ، المتمركز  حول بلاد المغرب، و ما جاوره من افريقية_ تونس_ ، وليبيا والجزائر والمغرب،  وغيرها . إلا أن ما يطبعها في الغالب، هو الانحياز الأيديولوجي والسياسوي  للأنساق المؤيدة لنظام العلمنة الشامل، و ما يحوم حوله من أفكار تمس  هوية المسلم الامازيغي العادي. الصفة الثانية لهذه الدعوات: هو إغلاقها الأبواب أمام كل الآراء  المخالفة التي تستند بدورها على أدلة تاريخية و نقول أدبية، وأحوال  سوسيواقتصادية في بلدان مختلفة. و لا يسعني في هذا المبحث العويص إلا أن  أحاول الالتزام بنقيض ما انتقدته بوضوح و تجرد : إن ما يقتضيه النظر في  الآثار و النقول المرتبطة بأصول الامازيغ، يوحي في بادئ الرأي أنها غير  مستقرة على قول واحد، ورأي وحيد، فضلا عن قلة المصادر العلمية في الموضوع. فلقد جمع محمد خير فارس آراء السوسيولوجيين بشتى تلاوينهم في أصل الشعب  الامازيغي. فانتهى إلى أن فريقا من الباحثين عزاهم إلى البحر الأبيض  المتوسط، وآخرون قالوا: هم من أصول مشرقية، ودارسون اعتبروهم من أصول البية  . وقد ذكر دبوا نموذجا رابعا من الامازيغ، هو النموذج الأبيض والأشقر. كما ذهب العلامة المغربي عبد الرحمن بن خلدون إلى تأييد الرأي الثاني  القائل بان أصولهم مشرقية بحيث رأى بأنهم كنعانيون أحفاد مازيغ بن كنعان،أي  إن أصلهم عرب من بني كنعان. وهذا الذي ذهب إليه ابن خلدون يؤيده القائلون  بأن الامازيغية تطور لساني للعربية، وتراجع لها على المستوى الصوتي و الصرفي  و كذا المعجمي. ومما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن العلامة ابن خلدون استند في تقريره إلى  النقل الصحيح لما ورد على السنة النسابين ، وهو ما رجحه القديس الجزائري  أوغسطين وإن اختلف النسق الفكري و المعين التربوي للرجلين، مما يدل دلالة  عميقة على التقارب الموضوعي والعلمي. وإلى نفس الاتجاه نحا الباحث الفلسطيني الدكتور عز الدين المناصرة فيك  تابه" المسالة الامازيغية في الجزائر و المغرب"، وتابعه في هذا الرأي  الدكتور محمد هبو في كتابه "الأبجدية"، فقد قال بأن الامازيغية  بحرفه اتيفيناغ تعود إلى الكنعانية الفينيقية، و لا علاقة لها باللاتينية  أبدا. غير أن هناك رأيا مخالفا ذهب إليه الباحث عثمان الكعاك يقضي بأن أصلهم  أوربي استنادا على معطيات خلقية: من لون الشعر، و بعض الآثار الاركيولوجية،  والنقوش الفنية القديمة، مما يظن أنها للامازيغ. غير أنني ألاحظ على هذا  الرأي استدلاله بالشعب الأوربي، وهو مختلف فيه أصلا، إذ كيف يستدل على أمر  قطعي عندهم بدليل ظني مختلف فيه، و كيف نحسم المختلف فيه بمضطرب فيه أيضا. أما الرأي الثالث: و هو المدعوم بقرائن تاريخية مثل الرأي الأول  والثاني، و هو المعتمد في الخطاب الرسمي بحيث يقطع بمغربية أصل الامازيغ  وامازيغية الشعب المغربي، أبا عن جد ، و هو ما يجنح إليه الباحث الامازيغي  محمد شفيق في كتابه "لمحة عن 33 قرنا من تاريخ الامازيغيين" ، غير أن  ما يطبع هذا الطرح: اتجاهه إلى تسييس القضية أكثر من تاريخها و تحقيقها . ومن الأمانة العلمية فان هناك رأيا جامعا لقولين من أقوال الدارسين  :فقد ذهب ليون الإفريقي في كتابه "وصف أفريقيا" و الدكتور عثمان الكعاك في  كتابه "البربر" إلى أن أصلهم مشترك بين السلالة السامية، و  السلالة الهندواوربية، والتقت السلالتان في المغرب لظروف بيئية و أمنية  واجتماعية، مما يفسر لنا اختلاف ألوانهم، و لهجاتهم وشكل عيونهم على حد  ترجيح الباحث جميل الحمداوي . قلت: إن اختلاف الأقوال و الآراء في هذه المسالة التاريخية بين مرجح  ومتوقف، يدل على أن المسالة فيها نظر من نواحي عديدة، خاصة ما يرتبط بطرق  الترجيح بين الآراء، كما يدل على ظنية ما ذهبت إليه الحركة الثقافية  الأمازيغية على تنوع تخصصاتها وميادين اشتغالها، خاصة القطاع الطلابي  الأمازيغي العلماني ، وهذا يدفعنا حقيقة إلى فتح نقاش جدي و بناء حول هذه  المسالة بالذات، بعيدا عن القصور الفكري و التقوقع الحزبي ، و  الجدال الفصائلي، عسى أن نبني منظومة معرفية و تاريخية أمازيغية. إن أريد إلا الإصلاح ما استطعت و ما توفيقي إلا بالله . 
 					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bodr41

نحن امازيغا وعربا مع ابراز الهوية الامازغية لكن دون المساس بتوابث الامة
فمهما اختلفت الالوان والالسنة فنحن امة واحدة
يقول عز وجل( يا ايها الناس انا خلقناكم من دكر وانثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا ان اكرمكم عند الله اثقاكم ان الله عليم خبير ) * * **

----------


## brucelee08

رغم كوني أمازيغيا قضية اللغة الأمازيغية في إعتقادي ما هي إلا لعبة في أيدي السياسيين في الدولة وهذا ما لا نريده وأيضا هناللك بعد المناصرين اللذين يدعون إلى مناصرة الأمازيغية على حساب الثوابث الدينية  حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------

